# S2900 help please



## MEZIESKY (Jan 22, 2010)

I posted this on the General Surgery forum but I know sometimes this code is used in urology. Does anyone have any more/other info on S2900. I have a general surgeon that is using the Robotic assist in some colon resection cases. I know it is not recognized by Medicare and some other payers. Does anyone use this code and are getting paid for it?
Thank you


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

MEZIESKY said:


> I posted this on the General Surgery forum but I know sometimes this code is used in urology. Does anyone have any more/other info on S2900. I have a general surgeon that is using the Robotic assist in some colon resection cases. I know it is not recognized by Medicare and some other payers. Does anyone use this code and are getting paid for it?
> Thank you


Don't expect to get paid. But when the robot is used, allows apply S2900. I use daily, regardless of payment. Coding instruction states to use S2900.


----------

